# 1970's Iverson Grand Touring



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 1, 2010)

Found a vintage lightweight 3 speed with Shimano hub in a local used bike shop. Considering modifying the frame. Using it as an excercise bike. Had the Shimano hub serviced. Would like to get the seat stays and chain stays re welded.


----------

